# Making a VERY simply GiF scroll, PLEASE HELP



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 15, 2015)

So i whipped up an image for my avatar for the FA main site but i've hit a bit of a snag.
i used to animated shit like this aaaaaall the time but it's been a long time but now i can't seem to find a working method of animated the damn thing. i need a GiF generator, preferably one online, browser based. i used to use a simple GiF animator a looooong time ago but it doesn't work on Win7 and i'd rather not go downloading a bunch of "free trial" programs to make what i want. The image i made is an infinite loop that scrolls onto itself, meaning you could easily tile it horizontally and the image's right side would match with the left and scroll on and on and on. Obviously the end product needs to fit FA's avatar file rules and the image looks okay at whateverX100 resolutions (it's currently 387x200) and the colors can be dithered pretty low due to the limited color pallet.

Can anybody help me animate this bitch or point me in the direction of an online GiF wizard that will let me tool what i want? i just want to horizontal scroll. i'd post the image here but the forum's stupid image upload tool says all my submissions are "invalid" and i don't want to post the image on FA as a temp image host. Any ideas?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you have photoshop. It's a very easy to make an animated gif with photoshop.

However if you don't have photoshop you can use GIMP. follow this tutorial

http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-Animated-GIF-Image-with-GIMP


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 15, 2015)

i has Photoshop CS2.
*EDiT :* Holy shit! CS2 has animation functions i didn't know it had! is there a simple wizard or generator tool i can use instead of animating ever single frame by hand? ie: make new frame, select image, move it one pixel to the left, repeat...


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 15, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i has Photoshop CS2.
> *EDiT :* Holy shit! CS2 has animation functions i didn't know it had! is there a simple wizard or generator tool i can use instead of animating ever single frame by hand? ie: make new frame, select image, move it one pixel to the left, repeat...



nope. not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

Found this in a search
Free GIF maker site
http://makeagif.com/

The this from C-Net
http://download.cnet.com/Free-Gif-Maker/3000-2186_4-75913648.html


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Found this in a search
> Free GIF maker site
> http://makeagif.com/
> 
> ...



Tried it. it's garbage.
_...BUT!_
i think i figured it out. Turns out CS2 has an auto tween function, meaning all i had to do was make the first and last frames, then instruct the program to fill in all the in-between frames. Got my avatar made in a matter of seconds! BAM! BOOYAH! i am so fuggin' happy i figured this out without a tutorial! This stuff happens every time. i work for hours on a thing i can't figure out, i go online, ask for help and them suddenly i figure it out just seconds after posting about it. Every. Freakin'. Time.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh whoops sorry, never tried them. 
Great that you figured it out too, wohoo!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 15, 2015)

Now i just need to get it under 55K. The smallest i can make it without murdering the quality is 350K...
*EDiT :* Fuckit. Close enough...

Meh quality under 55K - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





100x100 original - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smoooooooooth! :V
...aaaaaaaaaaaand i just realized i animate the wrong image! @!$#!!


----------

